# Kontakt Tutorial: How to Work with Hi-Hats



## Dave Hilowitz (Jan 27, 2020)

Last week, Jon Meyer released in his fantastic Soft Drums library (link below). In this video, I tinker with his samples–adding hi-hat "choke groups" to his kit.


----------



## rudi (Feb 18, 2020)

Good stuff as always! Thanks


----------

